
Mozilla's New 'Brave' Browser can block almost anything - Youaretheman
http://www.therevista.com/mozillas-new-brave-browser-can-block-almost-anything/
======
crapolasplatter
The 'Almost' part of blocking anything is because it won't block its own ads.

Apparently the goal is to become the new ad dealer in the block?

~~~
Youaretheman
Exactly!

